# Work Experience Certificate for ACS assessment



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi,

I have a problem with the work experience certificate I got from my first employer. With little difficulties I managed to get a letter from them. But the problem is they haven't mentioned the work "Full Time" in the certificate 

In India all the IT jobs are full time only...is it understood by ACS ??? or should I try to get another letter stating as full time 

anyone from India who have got ACS assessment done ?? please help me here


----------



## djc (Jul 18, 2012)

nivas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem with the work experience certificate I got from my first employer. With little difficulties I managed to get a letter from them. But the problem is they haven't mentioned the work "Full Time" in the certificate
> 
> ...


If I were you I would try to get another letter stating that you were full time. The requirements are stated quite clearly in the documentation and it would save you time and probably money if you get this info before your assessment is submitted.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, i have the same issue as My company clearly stated that it would not write full time etc in the letter I managed to get after a lot of effort. I emailed ACS and they mentioned that case I need to take a declaration from a person who was a supervisor in my organization and he needs to mention all details.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Find below the actual email from ACS


In the absence of a proper employer reference letter, you may submit a reference from a colleague, at a supervisory level, describing the nature of their relationship to you and supplying details of the duties performed and relevant dates of employment, in the form of a Statutory Declaration.


A Statutory Declaration is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness. It is irrelevant whether the supervisor is currently working at the company or not, provided that they supervised you over the relevant employment period.


The Statutory Declaration – must include the following details:


· the full name and address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses

· the name and position of your direct superior and a contact number for them

· details of the exact period of employment including:

· the required working hours per week

· position(s) held - positions should not be described by generic titles, but according to the nature of the duties undertaken

· the main duties undertaken

· demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects.

· the reason why you cannot obtain a statement from the employer

Please note the assessor is under no obligation to accept Statutory Declarations and you submit this at your own risk



Hi,

I am planning to apply for ACS RPL assessment and I have the referral letter from my company which states about the date of employment, details job role etc but as a policy of the company, the full time/part time nature of the job is not stated.This is a part of the company policy and has been mentioned to me in an email by the company separations team.


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

Get a senior or better your supervisor to write you a letter confirming your roles resposibilities. They will accept that make you include the contact details in


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

The HR department I worked at would only confirm dates, job title and fact it was full time. They even stated in their letter that this was all they were required to provide my law and would not provide any further details. I got a separate reference from my manager which stated my roles and responsibilities and submitted them both in the ACS assessment.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies 

I contacted the HR and got a new letter with full time mentioned in all but one

For one company, not able to get  but I have one more letter from the same company, signed by the same HR which mentions that I am a full time employee.

Can I attach both the letters and submit to the ACS ??? will it help ??? both the letters are in the letter head and signed by the same HR manager.


----------



## AbhishekKotian (Sep 2, 2014)

*Companies Merged - Reference Letter*

Hi, 

I have a query with regards to the Employment Reference letter. I have worked with a company for 2 years and 10 months and joined another company after 5 months and worked there for another year.

Now these companies have been merged with each other, the former has been merged into the latter . Can anybody help me in how should I obtain the reference letter? Should there be bifurcation and also a mention of the companies being merged?

Can I take the reference of the manager from the latter company?


----------



## PB10 (Dec 31, 2015)

I hope only 1 reference letter from a senior colleague is enough.

Do I also need to submit an affidavit stating that my company doesn't provide an experience letter for immigration purpose?


----------



## alittlehelpneeded (Jul 8, 2015)

nivas said:


> Can I attach both the letters and submit to the ACS ??? will it help ??? both the letters are in the letter head and signed by the same HR manager.


Yes, I did that too. Its fine, and in some cases better. Good luck.


----------



## kavinderchand (Dec 21, 2015)

*Employment Documents Check*

Hi ,

I am new to this forum and going to start my ACS processing next month.

I have gone through almost many threads, but still i am confused regarding the actual employment documents to be submitted :

I have worked in 3 companies: A,B and current company C.

I have below set of documents from my companies:

Company A :


Last 3 payslips only,
 Offer letter,
 Experience letter
 Relieving letter


Company B :


6 months payslips only,
 Offer letter,
 Experience letter
 Relieving letter


Company C (Current company) :


All Payslips,
 Offer letter,


and also i have heard regarding employment reference letter which ill be able to get.

Are these documents are sufficient for employment document checklist.

Waiting for some helpful responses.


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi,

I have got 5.5 years in skills assessment and have shortage of 5 points to reach 60 in total.

My wife too has relevant work experience, but only worked till Dec 2012. Can we get the skills assessment done and cliam her 5 points (if she gets the positive skills) for Visa 189?

Is there any restriction that the skills should be in latest 2 years or so? or any validity for her experience?

Note: No issues from my work experience or skill assessment, but I am not sure whether partner having work experience only till 2012 will suffice to file applicaytion now in Feb 2016.

Please clarify and confirm.

Thank you


----------

